# Sana ang lahat ng pangarap mo para sa kapatid ko ay matupad



## MickyS

This comes from a sister-inlaw...

Sana ang lahat ng pangarap mo para s kapatid ko ay matupad.

I am trying to determine whether this says/means...

I hope all of your dreams come true my brother (as in brother-inlaw).

or

I hope all of your dreams for (or regarding) my sister come true.

Thanks for the help!

Micky


----------



## DotterKat

*Sana ang lahat ng pangarap mo para sa kapatid ko ay matupad.

**I hope that all of your dreams for my (sibling) come true.*

The sister-in-law is talking about your wife, her sister.  I wrote down _sibling_ just to point out that _kapatid_ is a gender neutral noun in Tagalog, as you might already know.


----------



## MickyS

Thank you, DotterKat.


----------

